# Advice needed:Livery for a SJ stallion in gloucestershire



## Courts (13 July 2017)

Hi everyone

Am considering relocating back to the Uk, and particularly the gloucestershire area. I will be bringing my 5 year old showjumping stallion back with me and am looking for part or full livery options close to gloucester/cheltenham that would accept a stallion (he is very well behaved, used to a mixed yard). A professional SJ's yard would be ideal but am open to ideas. Would be looking for a spacious stable, all weather arena (indoor would be amazing), turnout and hacking. Have heard Hooze farm in eldersfield has amazing facilities but havent been able to find any information ?

Any assistance would be very much appreciated.

Thank you, Courts


----------

